# Some suggested a video on the Kerry-All Pouch...so I did...



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, actually Ralph Bagnall of www.consultingwoodworker.com did. I sent him a plywood pouch for evaluation, and he tried it out. Then he made a very nice video which he posted on YouTube.

Some people who checked out my website said a video would be helpful in seeking how one loads and unloads a pouch, and this video does it well. It's also very useful in that it shows how easily one person can do it.

Check it out, if you like: 




...and thanks again to those who offered constructive criticism, I really appreciate it- and a special thanks to Ralph, perhaps some of you folks on here know him. He's a great help for us newbie entrepreneurs!!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

This posting from March of 2010 has never received a response…? I wonder if this LJ is still making this product?


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

He is, indeed, Mark. I make covers for almost anything these days. My favorite is still the first- the plywood pouch.
I'm also working on a website update, offering free shipping to Canada and the U.S. for the month of January.

Cheers,

LLoyd


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

I am interested in this product as my truck does not have a full length bed and cover to protect loads during wet weather. What's the best way to dices this with you?


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

> I am interested in this product as my truck does not have a full length bed and cover to protect loads during wet weather. What s the best way to dices this with you?
> 
> - eflanders


Hi, you could email me at [email protected] or call toll-free 1-877-566-1335


----------

